# ScrewCumber



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hey,

Purchased these online from the UK and they guy followed up with me and was great customer service so thought I would advertize a bit for him.

http://www.screwcumber.com/screw cumber_reviews.php


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great devices. You can see it on the left side of the photo where it's poking out through 1/2 a yam. I got 6 of them from April (2 for each tank).


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gonna have to get a couple myself , look better than the forks I got now lol
Do they come with that awesome Plec Gary ? lol that dude is so cool looking!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The L204? Sure, but then it's an awful expensive Screwcumber John.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Do you cook your yams before you put them in the tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. Too messy. I don't cook any veggies before feeding. All raw with skin except peas, which I shell. I even feed raw carrots with unpeeled.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

omg i so have to shop for some more veggies.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just feed whatever is handy and left over. I fed watermelon rind 2 nights ago. Stuff we don't eat. It's cheaper than fish food.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

even broccoli?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Raw, with skin, but only the stalks. I don't eat that anyway. The only thing I don't feed are nutritionally low food (by volume) like celery and potatoes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The L204? Sure, but then it's an awful expensive Screwcumber John.


I bet it is lol Just put some carrots in for the first time myself, the yams weren't getting touched yet so thought I'd change it up a bit. That's a good idea with the left over watermelon rind, bet they love that. Have to keep that stuff in mind , my gf always uses fresh veggies so always something leftover.



donjuan_corn said:


> omg i so have to shop for some more veggies.


lol sounds like a trip to the farm market is in your future


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

no need to order from uk..they are right here in vancouver. ive sold alot. theres a canadian distributor already.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> no need to order from uk..they are right here in vancouver. ive sold alot. theres a canadian distributor already.


How much are they April?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i got mine from april's


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i got mine from april's


Alright, question goes to you too, how much were they?


----------

